# System will not boot from hard disk



## balanga (Apr 9, 2019)

I've just installed a new 1TB disk in a Lenovo ThinkCentre M92 and installed FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE, but the system will not boot from the disk.
The disk does show up in the BIOS boot menu but refuses to boot from it.

The installation went without a hitch.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2019)

GPT or MBR? UEFI or CSM?


----------



## balanga (Apr 9, 2019)

SirDice said:


> GPT or MBR? UEFI or CSM?



It's GPT and I have tried both.

It boots OK from a USB stick since that's how I installed FreeBSD.

It will boot FreeBSD from a 320GB MBR partitioned disk, and this 1TB disk will boot from my ThinkPad T420.

On the M92 I get an 


> Error 1962: No operating system found. Repeat boot sequence automatically in 1 second.



If I disable CSM something flashes by very quickly between the msg above being shown. I'll have to try and record it on my phone to see what it actually says.

It will actually boot from the 1TB disk when it is in a USB enclosure....

In the BIOS under Main it mentions License Status as Win8 Pro DPK TPG. 
Could there be some BIOS blacklist?


----------

